# Two used DS file-sharing closed !!!



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably Nintendo close two websites ;(







Source: Here



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A number of file-sharing websites, where Nintendo DS ROMS have been freely made available to download, appear to have been suspended or potentially closed down over the past week, sparking rumours that Nintendo has finally got round to cracking down on illegal downloads of software for the handheld.
> 
> In recent months, Nintendo has ramped up activity on sniffing out those companies who have been selling the likes of the notorious R4 chip, which allows users to download software from file-sharing site for free to play on their hand-helds. Though there are no official statistics, it's believed that millions of DS owners have bought an R4 chip and are currently playing games illegally. Indeed, at Christmas it became the fifth biggest-selling electronics item on Amazon's UK web store.
> 
> ...


----------



## hova1 (Aug 26, 2008)

WTH is a "file-sharing website"?!?!?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> WTH is a "file-sharing website"?!?!?


Rom site


----------



## hova1 (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't share files on ROM sites, you leech.
this "article" is soooo horrible written. no wonder i never heard of this site


----------



## Dingler (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea, ND looks like they got the knife too


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit.. 

*checks usual ROM sources*

OK.. my sites are still up, no problem


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 26, 2008)

thank goodness this will never happen to usenet


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 26, 2008)

My usual site is good,so Im fine.


----------



## Gus122000 (Aug 26, 2008)

Still up and running


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 26, 2008)

No problems here


----------



## Sephi (Aug 26, 2008)

All my favorites are up except for one :x


----------



## dib (Aug 26, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> thank goodness this will never happen to usenet


Do you live in a cave?  Usenet's been under attack for awhile.  It will be the first to go at this rate.


----------



## Kbs (Aug 26, 2008)

Meh I don't care as long as my ROM sites are still running, which they are


----------



## JPH (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Indeed, at Christmas it became the fifth biggest-selling electronics item on Amazon's UK web store.


Yeah, well if Nintendo DS games weren't $60 over there you probably would have less pirating peeps.

Yeah, sad to see ol' Dashii's website gone, he did such a great job with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol @ Nintendo ownage, though, just get 'em the old fashioned and faster way from now on noobs


----------



## Zyenet (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha, this actually made me laugh. It'll take Nintendo forever to remove them all, if ever.

Wonder if JR and RU are still up...I'll find out eventually...


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 27, 2008)

A certain site seems to have risen from the ashes.

And by risen by the ashes, I mean resolved its suspension issue which was more likely a hosting problem, and NOT action taken by nintendo.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 27, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> A certain site seems to have risen from the ashes.
> 
> And by risen by the ashes, I mean resolved its suspension issue which was more likely a hosting problem, and NOT action taken by nintendo.


Do you mean...*checks* Yes its back!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 27, 2008)

What did I tell you guys? Just a hosting bandwidth prob


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 27, 2008)

Did they shut down Megaupload?  Nope.  Topic closed.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Meh, Nintendo and any other companies will never win. There will always be someone out there to pick up the job where the fallen has left off. It happens with everything because there's always a way around something when it comes to technology. It's like the eternal battle between good and evil.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 27, 2008)

OH SHI-wait nope the ones i know are all still up


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 27, 2008)

My two are still alive, it looks like.  

Though I could almost swear they were the same site (for content) just under different names.  =P


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

If shovelware had time and effort put into it, maybe people would like them and keep em longer?
The main rom-site I use posts recent "decent games" increasingly more often, most of the games are slightly beter shovelware.

I bet nintendo only knows about the R4 cause some stupid chav (in the UK) sent his DS off with the R4 still in. 
What a stupid market the R4 targetted...


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 27, 2008)

mine is still running, just downloaded Fire Emblem in fact


----------



## Kaan (Aug 27, 2008)

gnah the only thing that bugs me, is that r4 was the 4th best selling item...
i hate it, when the illegal circle begins to get bigger. Then Nintendo is more likely to do something against it :,/


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 28, 2008)

dash rom is suspended
shit i always download from it


----------



## Licardo7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well. Can you post the webs that are suspended? Ether way people can't use the sites because they are shut down. 

Pspiso has something wrong with it. every time I open it it just changes to a different website. Anyway, NR isn't shut down and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Joey90 (Sep 1, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> is suspended
> shit i always download from it


That's probably giving a bit too much away - people have been suspended for less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And although it is down at the moment, it could come back up at any time (as it seems the problem is the host, not action from Nintendo)

Anyway, there are so many sites it is futile to try and stop it (by this method)


----------



## diaboloman (Sep 1, 2008)

my favorite site dashrom do no work


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 1, 2008)

A quick search on google will get sites like those. If Nintendo really was worried they would closed them already.

According to Nintendo about 3% of DS users are using roms. and most of them have yet to buy a DS lite. This are people that rarely spend more than $5 on gaming stuff, and those 5 dollars probably are for a magazine.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Sep 1, 2008)

I think one of the sites was Dashroms / Ndash. I don't know what the other one is.


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh hey guys the "don't name rom sites" rule says hi ^^


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 2, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I really don't see why they bother. Taking down these little rom sites will do no good at all. Nintendo games will always be available for illegal download through one file sharing method or another.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Sep 2, 2008)

...fancy bothering to make a post after registering 7 months ago, only for it to blatantly break the site rules. That said, I don't think its necessary for users to submit such 'news' with new threads anyway, as it will always inevitably lead to such breaches of rules.
C'mon Mods, let's get serious with warnings/bans & the quick enforcement post editing. Please.


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 2, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> A certain site seems to have risen from the ashes.
> 
> And by risen by the ashes, I mean resolved its suspension issue which was more likely a hosting problem, and NOT action taken by nintendo.
> 
> ...


Well..All my sites are good to go


----------



## millenium6000 (Sep 2, 2008)

if you are a member of a ds file-sharing site watch out!! maybe NINTENDO will track your e-mail!!!    ----------- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    vs


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2008)

continue to mention the sources of your downloads and I'll raise your warning levels


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect actually. They have been trying to sort out a coding problem due to their popularity putting too much strain on the site.

Unless he's simply unwilling to state it as it might be ie "sorry guys, Nintendo has sent a lawyer to ream me up the outport".

They seem to be ok in the evening dead of night.

Fortunately I have found two comparable locations, and if one looks, one of dashii's forum's members has been actually inserting the rom sources into a forum thread effectively doing Dashii's job for him.

The thing of it is, a link to the source is not actually offering the source file. Any more than telling a book thief how to get to the library is conspiring to steal books from the library.
But that logic is not entertaining the lawyers much it appears.


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 3, 2008)

one of mine are down, good thing --err... my torrent site-- is up =D


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 3, 2008)

all my sites are good


----------



## Banger (Sep 3, 2008)

My source will never go down, so I am all good :-)


----------

